# Do you specialize in specific composers or eras or genres or performers?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

When I came to this forum, I was actively adding recordings of works by my favourite composers to my collection as well as recordings of works by many other composers that I encountered here on TC. I now feel that I have gotten many or even most of the works by my favourites and a very nice sampling of other interesting composers (that I don't yet feel the need to have lots by).

There is always more to get, but time imposes limitations. While not wishing to cut myself off from the unknown and as yet undiscovered, I currently find myself in a phase of wanting to specialize... mainly on the composers I consider my favourites at this time (and, perhaps, some of the more important composers on the fringes of my favourites). It appears to me, when viewing the Current Listening threads, that specialization on composers, eras, genres or performers is the route taken by many here.

I recognize that the collecting public has a fixed set of acquisitions, while the streaming public tends to flow more than getting fixated. At least, that is how it seems to me and how I respond to these different modes of consumption (both of which I use, but I reserve acquisition for that which is really special to my ears).

How about you? Have you found, at a point in your 'progress', that specialization would serve you better? How? And, if so, have you specialized to the exclusion of composers/eras/genres/&c outside your field?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> How about you? Have you found, at a point in your 'progress', that specialization would serve you better? How? And, if so, have you specialized to the exclusion of composers/eras/genres/&c outside your field?


My acquisition of knowledge is both for self-gratification and the imparting of the knowledge to others. Can't be just one or the other for me. I feel frustrated when it leans too much one way or another.

As to whether I've enriched myself in particular by choosing to be a _niche _researcher of Russian music rather than just vaguely studying everything, it goes without saying, but_ it goes without saying_. My exclusion for outside things just kind of happens, though I would say I'm still quite knowledgeable about all kinds of classical music thanks to my education and exposure to music for many years through radio and internet. What I actually study is hard to access through other ways, so I basically have to do niche researcher to get to the information I want to know.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

When I first began to seriously explore Classical Music I did so in a very methodical manner. I began with the Baroque and moved chronologically through the Classical Era, Romanticism, on to through the mid-20th Century. I wasn't thrilled with a lot of what I heard beyond that point, and instead I moved backward to Medieval and Renaissance music. Perhaps a half-dozen years ago I began to seriously explore the music of the Baroque and Classical Era in greater depth, as well as the "Classical" music of the latter half of the 20th Century. 

Honestly, I discovered more than a few works among those of the late 20th Century (Contemporary?) that I quite liked... but I also found many (I'd have to say many more) that I didn't warm to in the least. At the same time, I found my deeper exploration of the Baroque, the Classical Era, the Renaissance, etc... were far less "hit-or-miss" for me. I also began to explore favorite works/favorite composers as realized by different performers. 

With Spotify I now have the option of listening... more than once... to works that are unfamiliar to me before investing in purchasing and dealing with further storage issues. Not long ago... perhaps a year or so... I used to purchase easily 30+ discs in a month's time. Now I'm lucky to buy 1... and that will be something I've listened to more than once and quite want. 

I don't think I "specialize" in any given genre/era... but I do have far more recordings from the Baroque, Romantic, and Early Modern periods than I do from the Medieval, Renaissance, or more Contemporary eras. With the exceptions of Mozart, Haydn, and some other composers such as Boccherini, Scarlatti, CPE Bach, etc... my collection of the Classical Era lags way behind as well. 

Do I collect certain performers? Certainly: Maria Callas, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Glenn Gould, Herbert von Karajan, Philippe Herreweghe, John Eliot Gardiner, Jordi Savall, and many others who I have extensive collections of.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I do not specialize. Although I would like to specialize in violin music, concerti, sonatas and solo violin music etc. While I have a modest collection of said music, I am no specialist.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am only interested in 20th century violin concertos.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

brotagonist said:


> When I came to this forum, I was actively adding recordings of works by my favourite composers to my collection as well as recordings of works by many other composers that I encountered here on TC. I now feel that I have gotten many or even most of the works by my favourites and a very nice sampling of other interesting composers (that I don't yet feel the need to have lots by).
> 
> There is always more to get, but time imposes limitations. While not wishing to cut myself off from the unknown and as yet undiscovered, I currently find myself in a phase of wanting to specialize... mainly on the composers I consider my favourites at this time (and, perhaps, some of the more important composers on the fringes of my favourites). It appears to me, when viewing the Current Listening threads, that specialization on composers, eras, genres or performers is the route taken by many here.
> 
> ...


I am always in a "specializing stage" but the respective areas have varied quite a bit. Right now I'm still stuck on Medieval sacred music, and I'm quite unsure when I'll resurface from the obsession. The main trend I've noticed is that my listening habits invariably follow my literary habits. Right now I'm stuck on Peter of Abelard and Thomas Aquinas, so it is only natural that I listen to music contemporary to them.

Soon enough I'll make the pilgrimage back to laboring through Kant, Descartes, and Hume, and I'll be back listening to Baroque music, my primary home turf.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

No...........................


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ But you do seem to specialize in band music, don't you?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I could not even to begin to list everything. I have over 2,000 CD's in my library. Band music is just one. It still only accounts for maybe 7 to 8% of my collection.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I've taught music history of all eras and some theory and analysis, so I necessarily have a broad background. Russian music is an area of special concentration. As far as eras, I probably listen to more 20thc than anything else.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

English Renaissance and German early Baroque are probably the areas of interest most particular to me.

1750 - 1830 is my big gap: I listen to Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert and absolutely no one else, ever.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ It's fortunate that you picked composers that were very prolific


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Also I was wrong! I listen to Chopin from the late 20s.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

arpeggio said:


> I could not even to begin to list everything. I have over 2,000 CD's in my library. Band music is just one. It still only accounts for maybe 7 to 8% of my collection.


That doesn't mean too much. I have over 2000 CDs in my library - with just 20th century violin concertos, nothing else.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ There are further instruments in the orchestra


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

brotagonist said:


> ^ There are further instruments in the orchestra


As in... first violins, second violins?


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

vlncto said:


> I am only interested in 20th century violin concertos.



Man, you need to specialise more. I'd stick to 20th century violin concertos from Russian composers.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

For some years, and counting, I have been trying to build my own list of favourite music ever.

I do not have an MP3 port in my car, but only a CD player (that can play MP3 CDs however).
My aim is therefore to burn 5 CDs with roughly 80-100 tracks each containing the music I like best (including non-classical) and keep them in the car.
I predict some 200 tracks to be reserved to classical music.
So I need to compile this 200 favourite classical music "tracks" list.
In order to do it, I need to listen to as much new ( = unknown to me) music as possible, in fear that I would miss something great otherwise.
So, no specialisation - however, I do tend to exclude some genres (most notably opera, as some of you already know).

(Obviously, not every listening of mine is dedicated to this plan: I quite often listen to pieces I already know and love.)

The problem is, I am not sure I'll finish this before the time comes to get a new car (with an MP3 port) :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I specialize in Germans and Austrians: past, present and (hopefully) future, from this:









to this:









and everything in between. Some day I am going to make an effort and stretch my interests both ways - from Hildegard von Bingen in the past to Karlheinz Stockhausen in the present. But even as it is, there is an endless ocean of music to explore. I have my favourite genres - the symphony, the piano sonata, the lied etc., but I am pretty open to every other one. So much music, so little time....


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I would have to personally say that my strongest area of specialty lies with the Classical Era. I just love that galante style!! It's what got me into Classical music in general!! Mozart and Haydn were my first two, but eventually I found those such as Hoffmeister, Devienne, Hofmann, etc... As far as genres of compositions go, I love orchestral music, such as Symphonies and Concertos. That's about it though for me.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bevo said:


> I would have to personally say that my strongest area of specialty lies with the Classical Era. I just love that galante style!! It's what got me into Classical music in general!! Mozart and Haydn were my first two, but eventually I found those such as Hoffmeister, Devienne, Hofmann, etc... As far as genres of compositions go, I love orchestral music, such as Symphonies and Concertos. That's about it though for me.


Is it odd that I find Romance period Classicists more appealing than the composers they were trying to emulate?


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

No love for artists?

It may appear odd but my listening habits are predominantly guided by my "favorite" (a loose term for an inexperienced novitiate who cannot distinguish the intricacies as-of-yet.) conductors and pianists. More of a box man, really. Sure you get varying quality of performances but at least you can attune yourself to the style of a conductor/pianist. You move back and forth between various artists through their different periods and you end up covering a range of styles.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

My collection is quite small by comparison with many here, and firmly rooted in the classical/romantic era.
For example there is much of Haydn's music that I do not own, but have become more familiar with via streaming. Like many others I use streaming to preview works before taking the decision to buy. I am often guilty of listening to what I am already familiar with on streaming services in particular alternative versions of works I know. This helps my appreciation and deepens my enjoyment but keeps me in familiar territory.
This year I have decided to make a more determind push into newer ground by exploring earlier music in particular Telemann and Bach, but also more modern works into the 20th century eg Debussy
However, just like life all may change and I will end up listening to 20th century American composers, because I like what I have heard there also.
Interestingly, I am currently enjoying Bruckner's 3rd for the current Saturday Symphony, this looks like it is going to last for a year so scrap all the above plans


----------

